# Caroline Colorama ride in Wisconsin



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, never heard of it! Is this like one of those marathons where they spray you with colored stuff?


----------



## Tatertot (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you planning to camp there the whole weekend or are you just going on Saturday or Sunday for the day? I usually make it there every year, sometimes I camp for the weekend and sometimes we just go for the day (Depends on how much time I have). Most people are great but you do run across some yahoos. ( With a thousand riders there it is inevitable). I just avoid the yahoos and find a group I like to ride with. It is a lot of fun, and there are a lot of vendors there so you can get some shopping done if you would like to. Trails are good and it is a pretty ride.Saturdays trail is a little easier but longer, and Sundays trail a little more difficult
but shorter. Both days have a half way point where you can get off and they have food available. Trails are also well marked, and there are quite a few volunteers and emergency personnel if you need them.


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

I will be camping there Thurs-Sun! Can you ride other than just the Sat and Sun rides?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tatertot (Mar 1, 2014)

Sure, you can go out by yourself anytime. I think a lot of people go out Friday night for a moonlight ride.


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

That sounds like a good time. A little worried about stupid people acting stupid but I know lots of people in my corral so hoping we stick together for some nice rides!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I might be going for one day this year, but we'll see. My friends go every year. This year they missed the Pella fireman's ride, so they really want to go this year. I have never been to it before. I heard it can get moderately rowdy. Sort of an equestrian booze Fest to some. :lol: Best to get a group together and know who you ride with before heading out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

My sister and I are going again this year. Saturday is mostly flat wide trails. If you start early you can pretty much avoid all the drunks that are still hungover from friday night. They usually dont leave until later, but some (the idiots) will catch up to you because they run their horse the whole trail. Make sure you and your horse are prepared for horses running up on you or passed you with little to no warning. Saturday expect to ride for about 4 hours. The sunday ride is better IMO. About a 2.5-3 ride, quite hilly terrain, and narrow (sometimes single file)trails through the woods. We usually head up there friday night, get all set up and the cook dinner on the fire. Dont worry about drinking water for the horses. Trucks will come around and fill your buckets/tanks if you set them out. It really is a fun time. I love meeting new horse people and seeing all the different breeds/colors of horses that people have. I am hoping for nice weather this year!! Are you close to caroline or traveling a distance to come for the weekend?


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I might be going for one day this year, but we'll see. My friends go every year. This year they missed the Pella fireman's ride, so they really want to go this year. I have never been to it before. I heard it can get moderately rowdy. Sort of an equestrian booze Fest to some. :lol: Best to get a group together and know who you ride with before heading out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


we DO live in Wisconsin... booze is part of our culture:lol:. I prefer not to mix alcohol and horses. I guess something about my horse in a strange place with a weak fence (we dont even have electric-our horses will respect a fence.) and my tack sitting in a unlocked trailer while a bunch of drunks are wandering around in the dark just doesnt sit well with me. Most everyone there is honest but it only takes one person to think they are in their camp or something silly like that. Plus.. who wants to have a hangover when you are supposed to have a fun day of riding planned! Not ME!! :shock:


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry for the tripple post but I keep thinking of things I forgot! I leave the halters on my horses while there at all times. If your horse spooks and gets loose you are going to want someone to be able to catch him and stop him from hurting himself. I ALWAYS have a dog tag with the horses name and my cell number attached to the halter. It is even a good thing to have in case you would fall off and your horse runs away. Better safe than sorry. We have seen too many missing horse cases in WI lately...


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

I forgot about this post but thank you for the responses! I had a great time up at Caroline, it was cold and rainy but it barely registered because I had a blast. Kept a halter on had a leather tag with my name and # on it, didn't have a hot fence, kept plenty of hay in and I loved the fact that they filled water for you!!! Things worked out pretty good even though it was muddy, wet and cold. Got the same campsite for next year!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Caroline is next weekend already! Who Is going this year?! I am so excited. This is literally my favorite weekend of the whole year.


----------

